# male marmoset for sale uk



## pmcnaught (Aug 31, 2009)

looking to sell a male marmoset hes 18 months old
and is hopefully to go to a home that already has marmies 
hes 750 with a 6' x 6' enclosure
just need the space really 
its going to be a really sad sale and he must go to a good home more details in other thread
no offers on price pm me your questions


----------

